# Sportsman



## Chiptosser (Nov 16, 2018)

So I have had this one for a few months, and trying to get back to it.
It has been well rode, was crusty and munggy.
The frame was painted a metallic jade green w/over spray on the fenders.
I have been through the front and rear brakes, replaced bearings and shoes, tubes and tires.
The inside of the engine has been cleaned, the valves need removed and inspected. The carb. will get changed to a dellorto.
I haven't decided on what size, probably a 18mm. Side mount coil is good and ready to go. Tank is yet to be cleaned.


----------



## bike (Nov 17, 2018)

Nice
You may want to keep your stock parts such as carb to preserve value....


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 17, 2018)

great little motorbikes, I bought one when I was 15 for the whooping sum of 65 dollars, had the bimatic trans that only shifted once into hi gear, enjoy


----------



## Chiptosser (Nov 17, 2018)

I always keep the old parts.   I am not worried about the carb. this is a rider. The old carbs are petty much junk to me. 
I like things that are more reliable and tune-able.  I may try the two-speed on it, after everything else is done.


----------

